# Craftsman Recreator.



## EEEO (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi. I just purchased a Craftsman Router Recreator off of craigslist for $50. Not a bad deal. I was lucky enough to get the manual with it too. I just have a couple of questions maybe someone could help me out with.

1: The machine has been sitting for some time and the main shaft has rusted...nothing terrible, but enough to where the yoke will not slide freely on it. What's the best way to remove this rust and polish the shaft?

2: As far as I can tell, I have all of the parts, with the exception of stylus'. What can I use to replace the stylus? It appears from the manual that the stylus should be the same diameter as the bit one is using(which seems obvious) so what are some options in my case, since I doubt that I can get ahold of original equipment in this case?

I bought this machine to duplicate the corners of door and window casing in my home. Rather than the classic rosettes, I have curved corners that mimic the fluting in the casing. Essentially the fluting in the corner is a 90 degree radius which "connects" the vertical and horizontal pieces of casing.

Thank you in advance for your help!

Eric


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI EEEO

When I got mind it was about the same, with some rust on the main rod, you can clean it on the machine ,, get some 000 steel wool and with some 3 and 1 oil clean it up,the broz.bushing must be re-lube use the 3 and 1 oil aging,, it must move free from one side to the other ( free ) if you find that the steel wool is not doing the job get some 2000 sand paper and then clean it up, it must shine after you have it done....

" stylus " pickup some welding rod something like 1/4" 7018/7024 rod, clean the flux off with a brass hammer , shine it up and then on one end turn it down to 1/8" about 1" long and the other end is 1/4" , if I recall it's about 6.5" long..
I also has a lock ring that's about 1/2" OD diam. with a set screw in it, you can use a lock ring for a drill bits it work just fine.
Get it from ACE hardware for about 60 cents.

by the way keep the 3 & 1 oil right by tool, the saw dust will need to be removed from time to time and a new coat of 3 & 1 put on it, DON"T use WD40...


===========



EEEO said:


> Hi. I just purchased a Craftsman Router Recreator off of craigslist for $50. Not a bad deal. I was lucky enough to get the manual with it too. I just have a couple of questions maybe someone could help me out with.
> 
> 1: The machine has been sitting for some time and the main shaft has rusted...nothing terrible, but enough to where the yoke will not slide freely on it. What's the best way to remove this rust and polish the shaft?
> 
> ...


----------



## EEEO (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply! I'll try the steel wool and sand paper if need be. I'm hoping it's not too far gone. I was hoping to avoid any mechanical(power tool such as a grinder) means of cleaning it up for fear of removing too much material and having slop in operation.

The welding rod is a great idea, I happen to already have some. I probably have some lock rings laying around too. I wasn't sure if the stylus that came with it was of metal construction or something else. 

I'm pretty excited about trying this thing out. More projects for it have been coming to mind such as newal post caps for my stairwell, where two are missing.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI EEEO

You're Welcome

Don't use any power tools on it, it must be true, if it's to far gone stop by a ACE Hardware/HD/Lowes and pickup a new steel rod and just replace it.

Be-sure to take your mike/caliper with you so you can check the rod some are not true size...marked as 5/8" but it's .610....you don't need any tent stakes I'm sure.. 

" stylus "( holder asm.) mind was missing also so I made one b/4 I found the right one on ebay, if you want a snapshot of the one I made just ask and I will post a picture of it... 


==========



EEEO said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! I'll try the steel wool and sand paper if need be. I'm hoping it's not too far gone. I was hoping to avoid any mechanical(power tool such as a grinder) means of cleaning it up for fear of removing too much material and having slop in operation.
> 
> The welding rod is a great idea, I happen to already have some. I probably have some lock rings laying around too. I wasn't sure if the stylus that came with it was of metal construction or something else.
> 
> I'm pretty excited about trying this thing out. More projects for it have been coming to mind such as newal post caps for my stairwell, where two are missing.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Eric

Here's a snapshot of the stylus I made b/4 I found the right one 
Made with hardwood and a 1/4" dowel pin in the end.

==========


----------



## EEEO (Sep 28, 2008)

Would making it out of hardwood be a better option than the welding rod do you think?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Eric

The welding rod will do the trick 

What I was saying make one like the picture, sometimes you need the extra room on the left side and the wood one will give that to you, it can move along the rod and then use the set screw to lock it in place, the one that comes with the machine can't move in and out to much...

Lets say you stick the pattern down on the left side and it's not in the right place so you will need to lift it and reset it but with the wood one you would just move it over and lock it in place...holding the pattern down is a big part of it..

I use the 3M double sided carpet tape most of the time..to hold the patterns and the blanks...

=======

I think so, wood is more for giving than welded steel can be...sometimes  and almost as strong , do you recall the OLD cars, Oak frames inside the body...

If you have some Alum. stock around that would work well also..cuts like wood almost.

============


----------



## CaptRon1953 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello all,, I was led here from a Google search for a link to a manual for the recreator. Unfortunately , the link was three years old and no longer functioning. Anybody know of a current link for a manual, or be willing to share via email? Thanks, this looks like this will be a much visited site.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Ron

Read your P.M.


====



CaptRon1953 said:


> Hello all,, I was led here from a Google search for a link to a manual for the recreator. Unfortunately , the link was three years old and no longer functioning. Anybody know of a current link for a manual, or be willing to share via email? Thanks, this looks like this will be a much visited site.


----------



## CaptRon1953 (Nov 26, 2008)

*Being a newbie*

I will need to post at least 8 more messages to be able to use IM's. I'll try to be creative enough that a bot won't hijack the address.

rmagliac --- If you take the leading word or letters for each line

at --- then you will have my email address.

knology --- I haven't tried passing this along this way before

dot --- so I don't know how well it will work.

net --- Maybe good, maybe not. Thanks so much for the offer. 

If the mail gets rejected, I'll get back with you and send a thumb drive, That always works. Thanks again


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

Got it,,,, the email will be in 19 parts, because the file is 17mb
Just make a folder on the desktop and put ALL the parts into that folder
then run the RECR.bat file it will make the PDF file, then just click on it to open..


Now you can go back and edit your post and pull out your email address..

It will take me a bit of time to send it to you.

========

=====


CaptRon1953 said:


> I will need to post at least 8 more messages to be able to use IM's. I'll try to be creative enough that a bot won't hijack the address.
> 
> rmagliac --- If you take the leading word or letters for each line
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Ron

I sent it but got a error,, see below

Did I get it wrong ?

========
Reporting-MTA: dns;col0-omc4-s12.col0.hotmail.com
Received-From-MTA: dns;COL102-W77
Arrival-Date: Tue, 25 Nov 2008 19:30:10 -0800

Final-Recipient: rfc822;[email protected]
Action: failed
Status: 5.5.0
Diagnostic-Code: smtp;552 we don't accept email with such content (#5.3.4)
===============

============



CaptRon1953 said:


> I will need to post at least 8 more messages to be able to use IM's. I'll try to be creative enough that a bot won't hijack the address.
> 
> rmagliac --- If you take the leading word or letters for each line
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

Well I tried to send it one more time, but this time I put it in 4 zip files,,

If you get the emails, unzip all the files to one folder on the desktop, then rename the recr.ba_ to recr.bat and also the recr.ex_ to recr.exe then just click on the bat file and it will make a 17mb PDF file then just click the PDF file to view it..

We will see if I can get around this error ( "we don't accept email with such content" ) it may have not like the bat file and the exe file..
And the split files are a bit funny...and I'm sure they can read them..that maybe the error... 

=======



bobj3 said:


> HI Ron
> 
> I sent it but got a error,, see below
> 
> ...


----------



## CaptRon1953 (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you. Sorry for the delay in my reply. I did get all of it. Just working to get the recreator and the other toys I found on ebay all set up. So much stuff, so little time.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Ron

I wonder if you got it  sometimes files just don't go right ..

Thanks for the feed back 

=======



CaptRon1953 said:


> Thank you. Sorry for the delay in my reply. I did get all of it. Just working to get the recreator and the other toys I found on ebay all set up. So much stuff, so little time.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey I want one of those is my best bet eBay?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Nick

That's just about the only place and craigslist to find one 

Here's a link you may want to check out  you may get a kick out of it..

http://www.routerforums.com/members/rt1000-10753.html
http://www.rt1000.com/


====







nickao65 said:


> Hey I want one of those is my best bet eBay?


----------

